# Usb 2.0 is registering as Usb 3.0 (Blue snowball problems)



## Stally101 (Jul 18, 2014)

Hello, I am having problems with my Blue Snowball Ice microphone. It works on my laptop which has all 2.0 ports. When I try it on my PC it recognizes it but doesn't work. I have been trying to fix this for about 3 weeks now and starting to give up.

I did a OS refresh to try fix the problem. It still continued. I have tried everything. I updated the Bios, drivers, sound drivers, checking device manager, uninstalling the driver and re installing, looking at the sound and recording page (Looking at disabled and enabled) and looked around in the bios at the USB config settings and tried every option there.

This Mic is 'Plug and Play' doesn't look like it does it (lol)

Please help my brain is in a twist trying to fix this. All drivers are up to date. 

Motherboard: Z87-G45 by MSI 

This mic is compatible with USB 2.0 only. I plug it into my 2.0 ports and it says "plug into a 2.0 port" it is though. This is why I think windows is saying that my 2.0 are 3.0 ports

How do I fix this?

Thanks,
Marcus


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Have you tried it in the ports in the rear of the system?


----------



## Stally101 (Jul 18, 2014)

Yes, I have tried that. I can't find any fixes.


----------



## Stally101 (Jul 18, 2014)

Eh, still trying to find fixes. There is no information out there. I have tried to find fixes for other types of microphones as well. There isn't. Also looked for fixes with the motherboard. There is nothing.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Likely a USB driver issue. Drivers are supplied by the motherboard manufacturer. 

Have you attempted contacting the motherboard manufacturer or visiting their forum (if any)?


----------

